# How many icons?



## Buzz1927 (Sep 6, 2005)

How many icons have you got on your desktop?
I just counted mine, I've got exactly 100.


----------



## skidude (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't have that many programs on my PC, but I've got 21 icons.


----------



## kobaj (Sep 6, 2005)

Normaly, 4. right now, 30.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a (Sep 6, 2005)

14 on my desktop


----------



## diduknowthat (Sep 6, 2005)

49


----------



## spacedude89 (Sep 6, 2005)

00


----------



## Camper (Sep 6, 2005)

ZERO!! I hate icons


----------



## Verve (Dec 24, 2005)

41 in all, I want to clean it up sometime though.


----------



## i.Angel (Dec 24, 2005)

I only have 3.. folders.. they really clean up your desktop


----------



## fatal1ty_fan (Dec 24, 2005)

i have alot right now but i uselly have 1 
hey how do u get rid of the recycle bin 
(i have an objectdock thing on and it has a recycle bin)


----------



## Rambo (Dec 24, 2005)

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> i have alot right now but i uselly have 1
> hey how do u get rid of the recycle bin
> (i have an objectdock thing on and it has a recycle bin)



Right-click desktop => Arrange Icons By => Show Desktop Icons (Untick it)


----------



## davidireland (Dec 25, 2005)

*Icons*

I have so many on my laptop's desktop that i had to make another folder that says "More Icons". haha


----------



## i.Angel (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow... what types of files are they? Or are they all _applications???_


----------



## davidireland (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a lot of programs installed, so some are from that. Also, I'm a new programmer so i have lots of C, C++ and VB6 project files there for quick access.  

Happy Holidays


----------



## compaqguy (Jan 4, 2006)

I've got 87 icons and i bet you cant guess what kind of computer i own



                                        its a








                                        compaq

                                      ha ha ha


----------



## p4h8ter (Jan 4, 2006)

I have 3.


----------



## Binary Coder (Jan 4, 2006)

4

My Computer
My Documents
Recycle Bin
Firefox


----------



## Travo925 (Jan 4, 2006)

uno


----------



## baseballplayer217 (Jan 4, 2006)

I got 4 icons Firefox, itunes, ccleaner, and recycle bin


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 5, 2006)

i have 3
my documents,my computer, and recycling bin
everything else is in the quick lauch bar...so my desktop is clean...

btw how do you just take out the recycling bin icon, only...i dont want my other 2 icons to be gone b/c thats what unticking "Show Desktop Icons" does.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 5, 2006)

I have 3, HDA1, Games, and Halo 2


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jan 5, 2006)

5, but I don't have a computer anymore, this is my mom's laptop.


----------



## Sacred Silence_06 (Jan 5, 2006)

30 icons on pc and 16 on laptop


----------



## shupola (Jan 5, 2006)

1 icon and it is a text document


----------



## Filip (Jan 5, 2006)

Only My Computer and Recycle Bin, everthing else I need is in quick launch


----------



## Apokarteron (Jan 5, 2006)

47


----------



## Geoff (Jan 5, 2006)

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> 47


wow...

I have 2, *Recycle Bin* and *DivX Movies*.


----------



## lowcar100 (Jan 5, 2006)

11, but I share this pc with my parents.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jan 5, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I have 3, HDA1, Games, and Halo 2


Halo 2? care to explain how, seeing as its not out for pc?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 5, 2006)

ahh, i can play it on PC. I had a modded xbox, took all the halo 2 data off the xbox HDD, then one of my friends made it an EXE file and some other stuff, and now i can play it on pc


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweet. Take some screens of it and post them in the screenshot section


----------



## compaqguy (Jan 5, 2006)

ive got 87 with a 14 gig hard drive and i onley have 6 short cuts


----------



## Geoff (Jan 5, 2006)

compaqguy said:
			
		

> ive got 87 with a 14 gig hard drive and i onley have 6 short cuts


What do you mean 87, but only 6 are shortcuts?  Do you mean that you have 81 files and 6 shortcuts on your desktop?


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ive got as few as possible, atm its 6 but usually its about 2-3, i dont like icons at all.


----------



## helmie (Jan 5, 2006)

I have the Crystal XP Objectdock, but in the dock, 12


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 5, 2006)

15, but normally MANY less


----------



## s_m_w_d (Jan 5, 2006)

only 2 I like my desktop background I still want to be able to see it!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 6, 2006)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Sweet. Take some screens of it and post them in the screenshot section


Yea i try to but when i take a screen shot all that it saves is a black image, do you know why?


----------



## Modoman (Jan 7, 2006)

17 b/c most are games


----------



## Chiefs27 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have 21, but quite a few are games. I have most of my regular programs in the quicklaunch, much more accessible.


----------



## b182tm (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got 31.


----------



## SFR (Jan 9, 2006)

I have no icons on my desktop.. All of my most often used programs have keyboard shortcuts...

Ctrl + Alt + M = Microsoft Money
Ctrl + Alt + V = Visual Studio .NET 2003
Ctrl + Alt + C = MCE Application
Ctrl + Alt + H = HTML Kit
Ctrl + Alt + J = JCreator
Ctrl + Alt + F = Flash MX
Ctrl + Alt + W = Windows Media Player
Ctrl + Alt + T = Trillian
Ctrl + Alt + R = Rhinoceros 3D Modeling/CAD

..and the list goes on and on...


----------



## fatal1ty_fan (Jan 9, 2006)

how do i get rid of my recycle bin cuz i have an object dock and that has a recycle bin on it


----------



## SFR (Jan 9, 2006)

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> how do i get rid of my recycle bin cuz i have an object dock and that has a recycle bin on it


 
If you have Windows XP: Right click on the desktop go to properties.  Click on the desktop tab and click customize desktop.


----------



## ceewi1 (Jan 9, 2006)

SFR said:
			
		

> If you have Windows XP: Right click on the desktop go to properties.  Click on the desktop tab and click customize desktop.



I don't think so, Customize desktop will remove My Computer, My Documents, Internet Explorer and My Network Places, but not recycle bin.  TweakUI can do it, though, and downloading this is the easiest way.  Otherwise there's a registry key which can do it as well.


----------



## SFR (Jan 9, 2006)

ceewi1 said:
			
		

> I don't think so, Customize desktop will remove My Computer, My Documents, Internet Explorer and My Network Places, but not recycle bin. TweakUI can do it, though, and downloading this is the easiest way. Otherwise there's a registry key which can do it as well.


 
..good call.  TweakUI to the rescue..


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jan 9, 2006)

lol, what a random subject, i have 39


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 9, 2006)

How do you guys stand that many icons on your desktop? I have to be really organized otherwise it drives me crazy. I have about 20 organized by category.


----------



## compaqguy (Feb 15, 2006)

I have 87 icons


----------



## Dr Studly (Feb 15, 2006)

4... sometimes 0


----------



## Yasu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have 17 icons that are separated into categories like games and stuff.


----------



## Nini (Aug 19, 2006)

9 icons, cant imagine people with 100


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 19, 2006)

Right now I'm running negative icons.

Bob


----------



## Burgerbob (Aug 19, 2006)

ZERO! icons are evil, objectdock isnt.


----------



## ckfordy (Aug 19, 2006)

42 icons on my desktop right now.


----------



## Nini (Aug 19, 2006)

WEll i like my RECYCLE bin!!  so im keepin it there


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Aug 19, 2006)

Uhm, I could count and get back to you on that?

Lets see, should I count the stuff in folders?


----------



## SirKenin (Aug 19, 2006)

10


----------



## Nini (Aug 19, 2006)

no, just the stuff you see on very top


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmm... 24.


----------



## magicman (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow, Nini sure revived this thread.

I've got 19 at present, but half of those are audio files I'm currently working on editing. As standard I only have three - My Computer, Recycle Bin and My Documents, in that order top to bottom.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Aug 19, 2006)

22 on my main pc
7 on my mac
and 7 on my older pc


----------



## Bobo (Aug 19, 2006)

A big fat egg.


----------



## bamhm182 (Aug 19, 2006)

I've got 7:
My Documents, My Computer, Recycle Bin, Firefox, PSP things(folder with homebrew and stuff for my psp in it), Everest, and Limewire.


----------



## Mr.Cool (Aug 19, 2006)

3


----------



## Serenade_Me (Aug 19, 2006)

I have 42


----------



## dirrocte (Aug 20, 2006)

7


----------



## bball4life (Aug 20, 2006)

6 on my mac
Used to have like 30+ on my PC, but just reformatted so I am at like 15, can't tell you for sure right now, it doesn't have a video card.


----------



## jancz3rt (Aug 20, 2006)

*Hmm*

Well I currently have some 95 icons. However, I clean the desktop up on a monthly basis and then I end up with about 5 icons.

JAN


----------



## lee101 (Aug 20, 2006)

Zero, i hate Icons and never use them, whenever I am on my computer I am doing something, andto use an icon would mean to minimize everything, open the program then maximise everything again, I use teh buttons on my keyboard fro Firefox and iTunes, then dreamweaver and everything else is easy to access from the start menu


----------

